
About 70% of SaaS Unicorns Are New Versions of Existing Categories of Software - gilad
https://www.saastr.com/about-70-of-saas-unicorns-are-new-versions-of-existing-categories-of-software/
======
petercooper
Just intrigued.. how would Square be considered to be in a new category?
They've had some interesting innovations (e.g. the iPhone-based card reader)
but business-wise they're a payment processing and PoS company which is a long
established field.

------
Nyandalized
Well that isn't a surprise, because the only difference in meaning is the way
the software is delivered.

------
chrisco255
Makes you wonder how much first mover advantage really matters.

